# Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!



## rabensang (2. August 2008)

*Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Welche DSL Geschwindigkeit habt ihr? 
Über welchen Anbieter läuft das ganze und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit?
Hättet ihr gern mehr Bandbreite oder ist die Vorhandene ausreichend?
Wie zuverlässig ist eure Verbindung und wie ist der Service eueres Anbieters?
Hattet ihr mit eurem damaligen oder jetzigen Anbieter Probleme?
Könnt ihr mit kleinen Bandbreiten auch gut Online spielen oder habt ihr vor euere Bandbreite zu erweitern?

Ich freue mich auf die Antworten und die Vergleiche.

Hier könnt ihr eure aktuelle bzw. die maximal bereitgestellte Geschwindigkeit Testen: DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen


----------



## RedKeeN (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Ok, dann mach ich mal den anfang 
Hab offiziell DSL 6000 von der Telekom, ankommen tun aber wegen der schlechten Leitungen hier aufm Dorf nur 2.900 =( (Preis für 6000er muss trotzdem bezahlt werden, da die Telekom das 3000er allein nicht mehr führt)
Störungen hatte ich bisher nur extrem selten, der Service am Telefon und die Aufgeklärtheit der Mitarbeiter über die eigenen Produkte ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings unterste Schublade. 
Online spielen funkitoniert dank fastpath einwandfrei.
MfG


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Ich hab gar keinen DSL-Anschluss. Ich hab Internet übers TV-Kabel. Die Geschwindigkeit meines Anschlusses wird von Kabel Deutschland mit 26/1 Mbit/s angegeben. Da ich allerdings noch ein veraltetes Modem habe kommen bei mir nur 16 Mbit/s an. Kabel Deutschland ist jedoch bereit das Modem auszutauschen 

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Kabel Deutschland bzw. Kabel Internet. 
Mit meiner Verbindung kann ich sehr gut online spielen, da der Ping in den Spielen meißt zwischen 25 und 35
liegt.
Einen Speedtest von mir kann man im "Wer hat die schnellste Leitung" Thread finden.


----------



## rabensang (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*



grubsnek schrieb:


> Ich hab gar keinen DSL-Anschluss. Ich hab Internet übers TV-Kabel. Die Geschwindigkeit meines Anschlusses wird von Kabel Deutschland mit 26/1 Mbit/s angegeben. Da ich allerdings noch ein veraltetes Modem habe kommen bei mir nur 16 Mbit/s an. Kabel Deutschland ist jedoch bereit das Modem auszutauschen
> 
> Ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme mit Kabel Deutschland bzw. Kabel Internet.
> Mit meiner Verbindung kann ich sehr gut online spielen, da der Ping in den Spielen meißt zwischen 25 und 35
> ...



 Hast du den speedtest direkt auf der Kabel Deutschland Site gemacht?


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Ja auch. Um festzustellen, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt habe ich Speedtests bei verschiedenen Seiten gemacht. Immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Auch beim downloaden von Dateien komme ich auf eine maximale Geschwindigkeit von 1,8 Mb/s. Im Forum von onlinekosten.de habe ich dann Leute gefunden, die das gleiche Problem hatten. Irgendwann kam dann raus, dass es am Modem liegt. 
Kabel Deutschland hat das natürlich erstmal angezweifelt aber dann erkannt, dass das Motorola Modem einfach nicht mehr schafft. Seitdem sind sie bereit es auszutauschen. Leider hat es aus zeitlichen und anderen Gründen dafür noch keine Gelegenheit gegeben.


Edit: Vll habe ich deinen Beitrag jetzt falsch interpretiert^^ wenn du wissen willst, ob ich den Speedtest im "Wer hat die schnellste Leitung" Thread auf der KD Seite gemacht habe, dann heißt die Antwort nein. Der ist von Speedmeter.de


----------



## rabensang (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Welches Motorola Modem hast du. Ich glaub jetzt weiss ich worans bei mir liegt.


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Motorola SURFboard SBG900E


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2008)

*AW: Über welche DSL Bandbreite verfügt ihr? + Speedtest!*

Mit dem Verweis, dass wir bereits seit langem einen Thread mit diesem Thema haben, schließe ich hier mal. Wer möchte, kann sich ja noch einmal hier verewigen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-netzwerk/16844-wer-hat-die-schnellste-leitung.html

Doppelte Diskussionen brauchen wir nicht.


----------

